# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  أقوى مؤشر لتحديد القمم والقيعان رأيته في حياتي  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Gaith Bajbouj

*السلام عليكم*  *طبعا تحديد القمة الصحيحة والقاع الصحيح يعتبر من اهم ركائز سوق الفوركس ومن استطاع تحديدها بقوة فقد امتلك السوق بالطالع والنازل ، طبعا كي لا اطيل عليكم بالمقدمة وجدت هذا الموضوع في منتدى جيران لعضو اسمه COWBOY*  *والتالي هو نقل لموضوعه لاحترام حقوقه*   *============================*  *لانى افضل فن الهارمونيك عن غيرة*  *.. فدائما الزجزاج بالنسبة لى .. اداة جيدة جدا لاستخراج الارتكاز المناسب سواء قمة او قاع ..*   **********************************  *ومعروف للجميع .. ان اخر ضلع او حركة للزجزاج تتحرك مع السعر ..*  *هكذا ..* *واتذكر عندما بدات ان اتابع هذا المؤشر كمبتدا فى الفوركس .. كنت اتخيل دائما ماذا لو توقعت كل قمة وكل قاع*  *يرسمها الزجزاج .. وادخل منها بيع وشراء .. كنت جمعت الكثير من النقاط ..*  *ولكن ذلك كان تفكير مبتدا .. والحمد لله*   *واثناء بحثى واهتمامى بالقمم والقيعان .. ومحاولة توقع افضل قمة وافضل قاع وجدت طريقها اعمل عليها من فترة*  *الطريقة ليست من افكارى ولكن من افكار الدكتور حمادة سلام*  *ومن لايعرف الدكتور حمادة سلام هو .. من وجهه نظرى افضل من درس اساليب جان وطبقها فى المنتديات العربية*  *جزاه الله عنا خيرا*   *وببساطة شديدة ..الفكرة تعتمد على توقع نهاية اخر ضلع للزجزاج سواء كان الاتجاة صاعد او هابط*   *ويمكن دمجها مع اى اسلوب تحليل بالاضافة الى امكانية المتاجرة عليها بشكل كامل*   *فدائما السعر اذا اخذ اتجاة يعكس وياخذ غيرة سنة الحياة* *الطريقة المستخدمة رقمية وسهلة جدا*  *اولا تحدد الفريم وتضح الزجزاج على الشارت*  *ثم نفذ شرح الدكتور حمادة*   *1- الزجزاج عمل قمة*  *خد رقم القمة وجردة من الفاصلة العشرية*  *هات الجذر التربيعى لرقم القمة*  *اطرح منة الرقم دة 0.126*  *والناتج قم بتربيعة*  *ورجع الفاصلة العشرية مكانها*  *وضع خط على الشارت*   *ان تم كسرة يبقى القمة دى حقيقية والزجزاج ذاهب لتكوين القاع*   *ادخل بيع والاستوب كسر القمة*  *2- الزجزاج كون قاع*   *هات السعر على قاع الزجزاج*  *احذف العلامة العشرية*  *هات الجذر التربيعى لرقم القاع بدون الفاصلة*  *اجمع على الناتج هذا الرقم 0.126*  *الناتج قم بتربيعة ورجع الفاصلة مكانها*  *ضع خط على الشارت على السعر الجديد*  *ان تم كسرة لاعلى يبقى القاع حقيقى*  *ادخل شراء والاستوب هو كسر القاع*  ******************************************* *توضيح ما سبق*   *بمثال عملى بيع وشراء على اليورودولار*   *وطبعا اكيد الامثلة دى تحققت بالفعل ... ولكنها للتوضيح ولا نريد ان نأتى بشىء من الماضى ونفرضة على الحاضر .. ونتحدث ان هذا ما سيحدث فى المستقبل ان شاء الله*   *الامثلة لتوضيح الفكرة الرقمية فقط*  *مثال الشراء*  *على H4*  *نأخذ القاع*   *1.2500* *ثم*  *نحذف العلامة العشرية*  *12500* *وناتى بالجذر التربيعى*  *هكذا*   *ثم نجمع الناتج مع 0.126*  *فتكون النتيجة*   *111.929*  *ثم نقوم بتربيعة .. اى بالضرب فى نفسة*   *111.929* *x* *111.929* *=* *12528* *ثم نضع العلامة العشرية مرة اخرى*  *1.2528*  *نضع خط عند هذا الرقم .. واذا كسرة السعر لاعلى .. اكد تكون القاع بنسبة كبيرة جدا*    *ونفس الفكرة فى البيع*   *ولناخذ مثلا سعر*  *1.3169* *نحذف العلامة العشرية ثم*  *نقوم بتربيعة*  *والناتج نطرح منة*  *0.126*  *النتيجة*   *114.630* *نقوم بتربيع الناتج اى ضربة فى نفسة*   *114.630* *X* *114.630* *=* *13140*  *نضع العلامة العشرية مرة اخرى*   *1.3140* *ونضع خط عند هذا الرقم .. واذا كسرة السعر لاسفل فهذا تاكيد بنسبة كبيرة جدا على تكون القمة*  ***********************************************  *ولتسهيل تلك العملية الحسابية*   *فأن ذلك الناتج بفضل الله دائما يساوى تقريبا سعر الزاوية 22.5*   *من اخر قمة واخر قاع يرسمه الزجزاج ..*  *وبكسر تلك الزاوية .. تتم العملية الحسابية السابقة*   *وهنا يأتى دور مؤشر رائع جدا*   *خاص بدمج الزجزاج وزوايا جان*   *نضعة على الشارت ومعة التمبيلت التالى وان شاء الله يوفر لنا تلك العملية الحسابية بسهولة ويكون اقوى واكبر فلتر لكل الصفقات وداعم قوى لاى تحليل*   *ننظر الصورة التالية*   *سنرى ان المؤشر يستخرج الدورة السعرية ويضيف اليها .. الزوايا المطلوبة*   *الدورة السعرية متحركة مع الزجزاج .. لكن الزاوية ثابتة لاتتحرك .. الا فى حالة واحدة لو كون الزجزاج قمة او قاع اخرى مختلفة عن اعدادت زجزاج المؤشر*   *وافضل اعدادات اراها مناسبة هى*   *21* *5* *3*  *انتهى النقل* *=====================*  *طبعا الكل سيقول يا سلام وجدنا سر السوق اقول له لاتنسى ان الزجزاج يتحرك مع السعر وليس ثابت ، اذا ما فائدة هذا المؤشر ؟؟؟* *بكل بساطة تستطيع اعتباره مساعد في تحليلك بشكل كبير جدا وخاصة اذا كنت من محبي الهارمونيك واتمنى من احد الاخوة المبرمجين دمجه مع المؤشر zup في المرفقات لانو من اقوى مؤشرات رسم الهارمونيك .* *وبتجربتي البسيطة للمؤشر وجدت ان افضل فيرم هو الاربع ساعات وذلك لقلة التذبذب ..*   *تحياتي للجميع* **

----------


## sigmostri

موضوع هايل يسلمو عالنقل و شكله كويس اوي هاجرب الطريقة والمؤشر  دلوقت باذن الله

----------


## التل

الله يصبحك بالخير ويعطيك العافيه على هالموضوع الجميل  .. 
ذكرتني بأيام زمان كنت 24 ساعه على الأنترنت من منتدى لمنتدى وموقع لموقع !! 
أبحث وأبحث وأشوف مواضيع من هنا وهناك والحمد لله النتائج مرضيه  "" 
وصدقني لكل مجتهد نصيب .....

----------


## EMAD-D-GANN

> *السلام عليكم*  *طبعا تحديد القمة الصحيحة والقاع الصحيح يعتبر من اهم ركائز سوق الفوركس ومن استطاع تحديدها بقوة فقد امتلك السوق بالطالع والنازل ، طبعا كي لا اطيل عليكم بالمقدمة وجدت هذا الموضوع في منتدى جيران لعضو اسمه COWBOY*  *والتالي هو نقل لموضوعه لاحترام حقوقه*   *============================*  *لانى افضل فن الهارمونيك عن غيرة*  *.. فدائما الزجزاج بالنسبة لى .. اداة جيدة جدا لاستخراج الارتكاز المناسب سواء قمة او قاع ..*   **********************************  *ومعروف للجميع .. ان اخر ضلع او حركة للزجزاج تتحرك مع السعر ..*  *هكذا ..* *واتذكر عندما بدات ان اتابع هذا المؤشر كمبتدا فى الفوركس .. كنت اتخيل دائما ماذا لو توقعت كل قمة وكل قاع*  *يرسمها الزجزاج .. وادخل منها بيع وشراء .. كنت جمعت الكثير من النقاط ..*  *ولكن ذلك كان تفكير مبتدا .. والحمد لله*   *واثناء بحثى واهتمامى بالقمم والقيعان .. ومحاولة توقع افضل قمة وافضل قاع وجدت طريقها اعمل عليها من فترة*  *الطريقة ليست من افكارى ولكن من افكار الدكتور حمادة سلام*  *ومن لايعرف الدكتور حمادة سلام هو .. من وجهه نظرى افضل من درس اساليب جان وطبقها فى المنتديات العربية*  *جزاه الله عنا خيرا*   *وببساطة شديدة ..الفكرة تعتمد على توقع نهاية اخر ضلع للزجزاج سواء كان الاتجاة صاعد او هابط*   *ويمكن دمجها مع اى اسلوب تحليل بالاضافة الى امكانية المتاجرة عليها بشكل كامل*   *فدائما السعر اذا اخذ اتجاة يعكس وياخذ غيرة سنة الحياة* *الطريقة المستخدمة رقمية وسهلة جدا*  *اولا تحدد الفريم وتضح الزجزاج على الشارت*  *ثم نفذ شرح الدكتور حمادة*   *1- الزجزاج عمل قمة*  *خد رقم القمة وجردة من الفاصلة العشرية*  *هات الجذر التربيعى لرقم القمة*  *اطرح منة الرقم دة 0.126*  *والناتج قم بتربيعة*  *ورجع الفاصلة العشرية مكانها*  *وضع خط على الشارت*   *ان تم كسرة يبقى القمة دى حقيقية والزجزاج ذاهب لتكوين القاع*   *ادخل بيع والاستوب كسر القمة*  *2- الزجزاج كون قاع*   *هات السعر على قاع الزجزاج*  *احذف العلامة العشرية*  *هات الجذر التربيعى لرقم القاع بدون الفاصلة*  *اجمع على الناتج هذا الرقم 0.126*  *الناتج قم بتربيعة ورجع الفاصلة مكانها*  *ضع خط على الشارت على السعر الجديد*  *ان تم كسرة لاعلى يبقى القاع حقيقى*  *ادخل شراء والاستوب هو كسر القاع*  ******************************************* *توضيح ما سبق*   *بمثال عملى بيع وشراء على اليورودولار*   *وطبعا اكيد الامثلة دى تحققت بالفعل ... ولكنها للتوضيح ولا نريد ان نأتى بشىء من الماضى ونفرضة على الحاضر .. ونتحدث ان هذا ما سيحدث فى المستقبل ان شاء الله*   *الامثلة لتوضيح الفكرة الرقمية فقط*  *مثال الشراء*  *على H4*  *نأخذ القاع*   *1.2500* *ثم*  *نحذف العلامة العشرية*  *12500* *وناتى بالجذر التربيعى*  *هكذا*   *ثم نجمع الناتج مع 0.126*  *فتكون النتيجة*   *111.929*  *ثم نقوم بتربيعة .. اى بالضرب فى نفسة*   *111.929* *x* *111.929* *=* *12528* *ثم نضع العلامة العشرية مرة اخرى*  *1.2528*  *نضع خط عند هذا الرقم .. واذا كسرة السعر لاعلى .. اكد تكون القاع بنسبة كبيرة جدا*    *ونفس الفكرة فى البيع*   *ولناخذ مثلا سعر*  *1.3169* *نحذف العلامة العشرية ثم*  *نقوم بتربيعة*  *والناتج نطرح منة*  *0.126*  *النتيجة*   *114.630* *نقوم بتربيع الناتج اى ضربة فى نفسة*   *114.630* *X* *114.630* *=* *13140*  *نضع العلامة العشرية مرة اخرى*   *1.3140* *ونضع خط عند هذا الرقم .. واذا كسرة السعر لاسفل فهذا تاكيد بنسبة كبيرة جدا على تكون القمة*  ***********************************************  *ولتسهيل تلك العملية الحسابية*   *فأن ذلك الناتج بفضل الله دائما يساوى تقريبا سعر الزاوية 22.5*   *من اخر قمة واخر قاع يرسمه الزجزاج ..*  *وبكسر تلك الزاوية .. تتم العملية الحسابية السابقة*   *وهنا يأتى دور مؤشر رائع جدا*   *خاص بدمج الزجزاج وزوايا جان*   *نضعة على الشارت ومعة التمبيلت التالى وان شاء الله يوفر لنا تلك العملية الحسابية بسهولة ويكون اقوى واكبر فلتر لكل الصفقات وداعم قوى لاى تحليل*   *ننظر الصورة التالية*   *سنرى ان المؤشر يستخرج الدورة السعرية ويضيف اليها .. الزوايا المطلوبة*   *الدورة السعرية متحركة مع الزجزاج .. لكن الزاوية ثابتة لاتتحرك .. الا فى حالة واحدة لو كون الزجزاج قمة او قاع اخرى مختلفة عن اعدادت زجزاج المؤشر*   *وافضل اعدادات اراها مناسبة هى*   *21* *5* *3*  *انتهى النقل* *=====================*  *طبعا الكل سيقول يا سلام وجدنا سر السوق اقول له لاتنسى ان الزجزاج يتحرك مع السعر وليس ثابت ، اذا ما فائدة هذا المؤشر ؟؟؟* *بكل بساطة تستطيع اعتباره مساعد في تحليلك بشكل كبير جدا وخاصة اذا كنت من محبي الهارمونيك واتمنى من احد الاخوة المبرمجين دمجه مع المؤشر zup في المرفقات لانو من اقوى مؤشرات رسم الهارمونيك .* *وبتجربتي البسيطة للمؤشر وجدت ان افضل فيرم هو الاربع ساعات وذلك لقلة التذبذب ..*   *تحياتي للجميع* **

 اهلا بيك اخي غيث 
انا بعرف انك مجتهد وعندك هدف يعني من الناس اللي عرفانة ليش داخخلة الفوركس وهادا تلت النجاح 
ولكن حاول تبحث عن ثوابت سوءا كانت مطلقة او نسبية حتى تحقق ربح مستمر ومتواصل 
ودي و تقديري 
وعاشت سوريا حرة ابيه

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> موضوع هايل يسلمو عالنقل و شكله كويس اوي هاجرب الطريقة والمؤشر  دلوقت باذن الله

 مشكور ع المرور الطيب  

> الله يصبحك بالخير ويعطيك العافيه على هالموضوع الجميل  .. 
> ذكرتني بأيام زمان كنت 24 ساعه على الأنترنت من منتدى لمنتدى وموقع لموقع !! 
> أبحث وأبحث وأشوف مواضيع من هنا وهناك والحمد لله النتائج مرضيه  "" 
> وصدقني لكل مجتهد نصيب .....

 اطلب العلم ولو في الصين  :Boxing:    

> اهلا بيك اخي  غيث  
> انا بعرف انك مجتهد وعندك هدف  يعني من الناس اللي عرفانة  ليش داخخلة الفوركس وهادا  تلت النجاح  
> ولكن حاول تبحث عن ثوابت سوءا كانت مطلقة او نسبية  حتى تحقق  ربح مستمر  ومتواصل 
> ودي  و تقديري  
> وعاشت سوريا حرة ابيه

 يا هلا بيك اخي عماد وشرفني مرورك 
انا الحمدلله عندي استراتيجية خاصة بي اعمل عليها من اكثر من 7 شهور وارباحها ممتازة ولله الحمد 
لكن الواحد لازم ما يوقف ويظلو يبحث للافضل يعني انا حلم حياتي الفوركسية هي الاستراتيجية التي لا تخسر ابدا هي ليست موجودة طبعا لكن تبقى النجوم غاية ان لم تدركها فقد ادركت القمر  :Wink Smile: 
ومنكم نستفيد 
تحياتي للجميع   :Eh S(7):

----------


## 300

لاتنخدع به استعملته وطفشني بكثر تغير شكل لكن مع الهارمونيك بتوقع مفيد " لم اقم تجربته " مع هارمونيك 
تجربتي معه يوم واحد على عده ازواج طفشت منه بكثر تغير اشارته كحال 99% من مؤشرات ميتاتريدر   :012:

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> لاتنخدع به استعملته وطفشني بكثر تغير شكل لكن مع الهارمونيك بتوقع مفيد " لم اقم تجربته " مع هارمونيك 
> تجربتي معه يوم واحد على عده ازواج طفشت منه بكثر تغير اشارته كحال 99% من مؤشرات ميتاتريدر

 انا لم اقل ان تعتمد عليه بشكل كلي ومنفرد وذكرت هذه الشيء لانه بالاساس يعتمد ع الزيجزاج وهو مؤشر يتبع السعر طبعا
انا قلت ان استخدامه قوي جدا كفلتر للصفقات وخاصة في مناطق التشبع القوي واستنفاذ الرينج ويفضل ع فيرم 4 ساعات فما فوق
وانا اضفته لاستراتيجتي تقريبا 60% من الاشارات الخاطئة استطعت تجنبها عن طريقه ولله الحمد 
شرفني مرورك
 تحياتي

----------


## البدوي

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي غيث .. اعتقد الاخ كاوبوي عضو ايضا في هذا المنتدى

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخي غيث .. اعتقد الاخ كاوبوي عضو ايضا في هذا المنتدى

 والله يا ريت يشرفنا بهالموضوع ليعطينا افضل طريقة لاستخدامه كفلتر ، مع انه اظن ان المؤشر بسيط جدا 
لكن يمكن هناك اشياء نجهلها عنه نرجو من الاخ كاوبوي يتكرم بيها علينا 
تحياتي

----------


## maroctrader

اسم الموضوع الزجزاج بين القمة و القاع لمن اراد ان يستفيد من الموضوع الاصلي

----------


## العابد

السلام عليكم
مساء الخير على الجميع
طبعاً فى البدايه احب اشكر الاخ غيث على الموضوع الممتاز.
انا شخصياً استخدم نفس الفكره من فتره ووالله لم اشاهد موضوع الدكتور حماده من قبل بهذ الفكره تحديداً ولكن الحق يجب ان يقال ان الدكتور حماده علم من اعلام الرقمى باستخدام فكر جان ومربع التسعه وقد استفدت من مواضيعه السابقه بهذا الخصوص فائده كبيره جداً فله جزيل الشكر والعرفان.
طبعا استخدم مؤشر بنفس الفكره نزله من قبل احد الاخوه على ما اذكر كان اسمه خالد جزاه الله خير ( المؤشر اسمه gann sq9) وقد جربت كثيراً عليه وقد وجدت التالى:
1- اعدادات الزجزاج هى 84-5-3
2- الفريم المستخدم اربع ساعات طبعا هادا الفريم مناسب لى شخصياً للعمل جداً عليه . طبعاالمؤشر هادا ما يوضع القمه او القاع الا بعد شفت شمعتين على فريم اربع ساعات، اظن برمجته كده. هادا مو مهم المهم ادخل وانا مطمن كثيروانا طريقتى فى العمل سوينقات.
3- اضيف لهادا المؤشر مؤشر اخر هو مؤشر الزوايا واضع القمه او القاع حسب المؤشر الاول والزوايا اما 15 او 18 والفاكتور طبعا حسب الزاويه المستخدمه وابدا اشوف اى الرقمين يحترمه اكثر السعر واتابعه على كده.الوقف القمه او القاع واترك السعر يمشى زى ما يريد وانا اقفل الصفقات اما حسب مؤشر الزوايا او حسب ظهور اشاره اخرى من المؤشر الاصلى.
4- المؤشرين مرفقه لو حب اى شخص يستفيد منها. طبعا انا ارفقتهم لو احد يبغاهم مش علشان تشويش على الموضوع الاساسى او الفكره الموجوده بيه ولكن والله لمساعدة اخوه لى فقط لا غير.
شكرا مره اخرى للجبل الشامخ علما وخلقا الاخ الفاضل دكتور حماده سلام ولصاحب الموضوع الاخ الفاضل غيث وللجميع وعلى دروب الخير نلتقى.

----------


## science

> السلام عليكم
> مساء الخير على الجميع
> طبعاً فى البدايه احب اشكر الاخ غيث على الموضوع الممتاز.
> انا شخصياً استخدم نفس الفكره من فتره ووالله لم اشاهد موضوع الدكتور حماده من قبل بهذ الفكره تحديداً ولكن الحق يجب ان يقال ان الدكتور حماده علم من اعلام الرقمى باستخدام فكر جان ومربع التسعه وقد استفدت من مواضيعه السابقه بهذا الخصوص فائده كبيره جداً فله جزيل الشكر والعرفان.
> طبعا استخدم مؤشر بنفس الفكره نزله من قبل احد الاخوه على ما اذكر كان اسمه خالد جزاه الله خير ( المؤشر اسمه gann sq9) وقد جربت كثيراً عليه وقد وجدت التالى:
> 1- اعدادات الزجزاج هى 84-5-3
> 2- الفريم المستخدم اربع ساعات طبعا هادا الفريم مناسب لى شخصياً للعمل جداً عليه . طبعاالمؤشر هادا ما يوضع القمه او القاع الا بعد شفت شمعتين على فريم اربع ساعات، اظن برمجته كده. هادا مو مهم المهم ادخل وانا مطمن كثيروانا طريقتى فى العمل سوينقات.
> 3- اضيف لهادا المؤشر مؤشر اخر هو مؤشر الزوايا واضع القمه او القاع حسب المؤشر الاول والزوايا اما 15 او 18 والفاكتور طبعا حسب الزاويه المستخدمه وابدا اشوف اى الرقمين يحترمه اكثر السعر واتابعه على كده.الوقف القمه او القاع واترك السعر يمشى زى ما يريد وانا اقفل الصفقات اما حسب مؤشر الزوايا او حسب ظهور اشاره اخرى من المؤشر الاصلى.
> 4- المؤشرين مرفقه لو حب اى شخص يستفيد منها. طبعا انا ارفقتهم لو احد يبغاهم مش علشان تشويش على الموضوع الاساسى او الفكره الموجوده بيه ولكن والله لمساعدة اخوه لى فقط لا غير.
> شكرا مره اخرى للجبل الشامخ علما وخلقا الاخ الفاضل دكتور حماده سلام ولصاحب الموضوع الاخ الفاضل غيث وللجميع وعلى دروب الخير نلتقى.

     عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيفك يا دكتور شو اخبارك ؟
للان زعلان منك بعد 3 سنوات  .....للان منتظر طريقتك للمجنون  ...فايبوناتشي وزكزاك ...الخ  وانتظرها العمر كله  .....ما وراي شيء D 
كيف السوق معاك وكيف الاخوه ابوناصر والجود ورشدي وجميع الاحبه عساكم بخير 
ايييييييييه  كانت ايام لما نصيد الباوند من تصحيحات 50% على الديلي. 
بشوف تذكرتني او لا؟  :Wink Smile:    الاخ صاحب الموضوع غيث
امسك في الدكتور  وخصوصا طريقته على المجنون ......لاعبين فيه لعب هذا الزوج :Teeth Smile:

----------


## sifou888

اخي بالطبع تحديد القيعان  والقمم مهم جدا . بالنسبة لي استعمل  مدى قوة القمم والقيعان  في فترات سابقة  ومقارنتها مع الحالية . اضن ان هذه الطريقة تعطيك قمم وقيعان اقوى 
تحياتي لك

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> السلام عليكم
> مساء الخير على الجميع
> طبعاً فى البدايه احب اشكر الاخ غيث على الموضوع الممتاز.
> انا شخصياً استخدم نفس الفكره من فتره ووالله لم اشاهد موضوع الدكتور حماده من قبل بهذ الفكره تحديداً ولكن الحق يجب ان يقال ان الدكتور حماده علم من اعلام الرقمى باستخدام فكر جان ومربع التسعه وقد استفدت من مواضيعه السابقه بهذا الخصوص فائده كبيره جداً فله جزيل الشكر والعرفان.
> طبعا استخدم مؤشر بنفس الفكره نزله من قبل احد الاخوه على ما اذكر كان اسمه خالد جزاه الله خير ( المؤشر اسمه gann sq9) وقد جربت كثيراً عليه وقد وجدت التالى:
> 1- اعدادات الزجزاج هى 84-5-3
> 2- الفريم المستخدم اربع ساعات طبعا هادا الفريم مناسب لى شخصياً للعمل جداً عليه . طبعاالمؤشر هادا ما يوضع القمه او القاع الا بعد شفت شمعتين على فريم اربع ساعات، اظن برمجته كده. هادا مو مهم المهم ادخل وانا مطمن كثيروانا طريقتى فى العمل سوينقات.
> 3- اضيف لهادا المؤشر مؤشر اخر هو مؤشر الزوايا واضع القمه او القاع حسب المؤشر الاول والزوايا اما 15 او 18 والفاكتور طبعا حسب الزاويه المستخدمه وابدا اشوف اى الرقمين يحترمه اكثر السعر واتابعه على كده.الوقف القمه او القاع واترك السعر يمشى زى ما يريد وانا اقفل الصفقات اما حسب مؤشر الزوايا او حسب ظهور اشاره اخرى من المؤشر الاصلى.
> 4- المؤشرين مرفقه لو حب اى شخص يستفيد منها. طبعا انا ارفقتهم لو احد يبغاهم مش علشان تشويش على الموضوع الاساسى او الفكره الموجوده بيه ولكن والله لمساعدة اخوه لى فقط لا غير.
> شكرا مره اخرى للجبل الشامخ علما وخلقا الاخ الفاضل دكتور حماده سلام ولصاحب الموضوع الاخ الفاضل غيث وللجميع وعلى دروب الخير نلتقى.

 صراحة يا هكذا المشاركات يا بلا
جزاك الله وجاري التجربة  :Good:    

> الاخ صاحب الموضوع غيث
> امسك في الدكتور  وخصوصا طريقته على المجنون ......لاعبين فيه لعب هذا الزوج

  ماسكه ماراح اخليه يهرب  :013:    

> اخي بالطبع تحديد القيعان  والقمم مهم جدا . بالنسبة لي استعمل  مدى قوة القمم والقيعان  في فترات سابقة  ومقارنتها مع الحالية . اضن ان هذه الطريقة تعطيك قمم وقيعان اقوى 
> تحياتي لك

 مشكور ولكن انا حاليا لا اعتمد عليه بشكل اساسي بل تأكيدي بالمرتبة الاولى بعديها الهارمونيك 
وخصوصا مع استراتيجية الرينج ومركز الثقل 
تحياتي للجميع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## gashaweb

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لك جل الحب والتقدير اخي الغالي  
بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة الرائعة  
ومشاركة مني معك ارفقت مؤشرات مساعدة يمكن الاستعانة باحدها او جميعها معا لفلترة اقوى  
1- وصول السعر الى حدود القناة الثانية 
2-قطع خط الصفر للمؤشر الذي في الاسفل 
3-اعطاء اشارة من المؤشر باللون الاحمر للهبوط والازرق للصعود

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> لك جل الحب والتقدير اخي الغالي  
> بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة الرائعة  
> ومشاركة مني معك ارفقت مؤشرات مساعدة يمكن الاستعانة باحدها او جميعها معا لفلترة اقوى  
> 1- وصول السعر الى حدود القناة الثانية 
> 2-قطع خط الصفر للمؤشر الذي في الاسفل 
> 3-اعطاء اشارة من المؤشر باللون الاحمر للهبوط والازرق للصعود

 صراحة انا شايف اغلبها مؤشرات فنية بالشارت وتابعة للسعر يعني ممكن تغشك وايضا ع فيرم الساعة وصراحة انا افضل ع الاربعة وما فوق لتجنب التذبذب 
اتوقع افضل استخدام لهذا المؤشر هو مع استراتجيات التشبع السعري واستنفاذ الرينج مثل مركز الثقل واستراتيجية خطوط الرينج المعروفة 
والف شكر ع المشاركة والمساهمة الطيبة 
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_3abkarino

وضعته على استراتجيتى الخاصة وسبحان الله تقولش مخلوقين لبعض  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:  
شكرا اخى غيث

----------


## jamal khalil

شكرا الاخ المبدع والنشيط جدا وكل الاخوة الذين شاركوا بالموضوع 
اقتراح لتعم الفائدة ليساهم كل من عنده استراتيجية ناجحة وتتوائم مع هذا المؤشر او بدونه ان يضعها هنا فائدة للجميع ولنتناقش في اثرائها واقتراح نقاط تزيدها قوة وتقلل نقاط الضعف حيث لا استراتيجية كاملة

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> شكرا الاخ المبدع والنشيط جدا وكل الاخوة الذين شاركوا بالموضوع 
> اقتراح لتعم الفائدة ليساهم كل من عنده استراتيجية ناجحة وتتوائم مع هذا المؤشر او بدونه ان يضعها هنا فائدة للجميع ولنتناقش في اثرائها واقتراح نقاط تزيدها قوة وتقلل نقاط الضعف حيث لا استراتيجية كاملة

 فكرة حلوة جدا ، بالنسبة للاستراتيجية قلت افضل تطبيق الها هو مركز الثقل ع الاربعة واستراتيجية الرينج ع الساعة مع انها غير موثوقة ع هذ الفيرم

----------


## asel1421

اعتقد المؤشر ممتاز على اليومي هل توافقني الرأي

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> اعتقد المؤشر ممتاز على اليومي هل توافقني الرأي

 من الاربعة وطالع قوة المؤشر وقلة تذبذبه تزيد :013:

----------


## جلال _ابو علي

تسلم

----------


## alfaf

مواضيع تستحق ان يتم الاطلاع عليها مره اخرى

----------


## fxinvesting2009

شكرا لكل الاخوة علي التفاعل الجيد في هذة الامور

----------


## kamelabrahem

بالتوفيق

----------


## kamelabrahem

> *السلام عليكم*  *طبعا تحديد القمة الصحيحة والقاع الصحيح يعتبر من اهم ركائز سوق الفوركس ومن استطاع تحديدها بقوة فقد امتلك السوق بالطالع والنازل ، طبعا كي لا اطيل عليكم بالمقدمة وجدت هذا الموضوع في منتدى جيران لعضو اسمه COWBOY*  *والتالي هو نقل لموضوعه لاحترام حقوقه*   *============================*  *لانى افضل فن الهارمونيك عن غيرة*  *.. فدائما الزجزاج بالنسبة لى .. اداة جيدة جدا لاستخراج الارتكاز المناسب سواء قمة او قاع ..*   **********************************  *ومعروف للجميع .. ان اخر ضلع او حركة للزجزاج تتحرك مع السعر ..*  *هكذا ..* *واتذكر عندما بدات ان اتابع هذا المؤشر كمبتدا فى الفوركس .. كنت اتخيل دائما ماذا لو توقعت كل قمة وكل قاع*  *يرسمها الزجزاج .. وادخل منها بيع وشراء .. كنت جمعت الكثير من النقاط ..*  *ولكن ذلك كان تفكير مبتدا .. والحمد لله*   *واثناء بحثى واهتمامى بالقمم والقيعان .. ومحاولة توقع افضل قمة وافضل قاع وجدت طريقها اعمل عليها من فترة*  *الطريقة ليست من افكارى ولكن من افكار الدكتور حمادة سلام*  *ومن لايعرف الدكتور حمادة سلام هو .. من وجهه نظرى افضل من درس اساليب جان وطبقها فى المنتديات العربية*  *جزاه الله عنا خيرا*   *وببساطة شديدة ..الفكرة تعتمد على توقع نهاية اخر ضلع للزجزاج سواء كان الاتجاة صاعد او هابط*   *ويمكن دمجها مع اى اسلوب تحليل بالاضافة الى امكانية المتاجرة عليها بشكل كامل*   *فدائما السعر اذا اخذ اتجاة يعكس وياخذ غيرة سنة الحياة* *الطريقة المستخدمة رقمية وسهلة جدا*  *اولا تحدد الفريم وتضح الزجزاج على الشارت*  *ثم نفذ شرح الدكتور حمادة*   *1- الزجزاج عمل قمة*  *خد رقم القمة وجردة من الفاصلة العشرية*  *هات الجذر التربيعى لرقم القمة*  *اطرح منة الرقم دة 0.126*  *والناتج قم بتربيعة*  *ورجع الفاصلة العشرية مكانها*  *وضع خط على الشارت*   *ان تم كسرة يبقى القمة دى حقيقية والزجزاج ذاهب لتكوين القاع*   *ادخل بيع والاستوب كسر القمة*  *2- الزجزاج كون قاع*   *هات السعر على قاع الزجزاج*  *احذف العلامة العشرية*  *هات الجذر التربيعى لرقم القاع بدون الفاصلة*  *اجمع على الناتج هذا الرقم 0.126*  *الناتج قم بتربيعة ورجع الفاصلة مكانها*  *ضع خط على الشارت على السعر الجديد*  *ان تم كسرة لاعلى يبقى القاع حقيقى*  *ادخل شراء والاستوب هو كسر القاع*  ******************************************* *توضيح ما سبق*   *بمثال عملى بيع وشراء على اليورودولار*   *وطبعا اكيد الامثلة دى تحققت بالفعل ... ولكنها للتوضيح ولا نريد ان نأتى بشىء من الماضى ونفرضة على الحاضر .. ونتحدث ان هذا ما سيحدث فى المستقبل ان شاء الله*   *الامثلة لتوضيح الفكرة الرقمية فقط*  *مثال الشراء*  *على H4*  *نأخذ القاع*   *1.2500* *ثم*  *نحذف العلامة العشرية*  *12500* *وناتى بالجذر التربيعى*  *هكذا*   *ثم نجمع الناتج مع 0.126*  *فتكون النتيجة*   *111.929*  *ثم نقوم بتربيعة .. اى بالضرب فى نفسة*   *111.929* *x* *111.929* *=* *12528* *ثم نضع العلامة العشرية مرة اخرى*  *1.2528*  *نضع خط عند هذا الرقم .. واذا كسرة السعر لاعلى .. اكد تكون القاع بنسبة كبيرة جدا*    *ونفس الفكرة فى البيع*   *ولناخذ مثلا سعر*  *1.3169* *نحذف العلامة العشرية ثم*  *نقوم بتربيعة*  *والناتج نطرح منة*  *0.126*  *النتيجة*   *114.630* *نقوم بتربيع الناتج اى ضربة فى نفسة*   *114.630* *X* *114.630* *=* *13140*  *نضع العلامة العشرية مرة اخرى*   *1.3140* *ونضع خط عند هذا الرقم .. واذا كسرة السعر لاسفل فهذا تاكيد بنسبة كبيرة جدا على تكون القمة*  ***********************************************  *ولتسهيل تلك العملية الحسابية*   *فأن ذلك الناتج بفضل الله دائما يساوى تقريبا سعر الزاوية 22.5*   *من اخر قمة واخر قاع يرسمه الزجزاج ..*  *وبكسر تلك الزاوية .. تتم العملية الحسابية السابقة*   *وهنا يأتى دور مؤشر رائع جدا*   *خاص بدمج الزجزاج وزوايا جان*   *نضعة على الشارت ومعة التمبيلت التالى وان شاء الله يوفر لنا تلك العملية الحسابية بسهولة ويكون اقوى واكبر فلتر لكل الصفقات وداعم قوى لاى تحليل*   *ننظر الصورة التالية*   *سنرى ان المؤشر يستخرج الدورة السعرية ويضيف اليها .. الزوايا المطلوبة*   *الدورة السعرية متحركة مع الزجزاج .. لكن الزاوية ثابتة لاتتحرك .. الا فى حالة واحدة لو كون الزجزاج قمة او قاع اخرى مختلفة عن اعدادت زجزاج المؤشر*   *وافضل اعدادات اراها مناسبة هى*   *21* *5* *3*  *انتهى النقل* *=====================*  *طبعا الكل سيقول يا سلام وجدنا سر السوق اقول له لاتنسى ان الزجزاج يتحرك مع السعر وليس ثابت ، اذا ما فائدة هذا المؤشر ؟؟؟* *بكل بساطة تستطيع اعتباره مساعد في تحليلك بشكل كبير جدا وخاصة اذا كنت من محبي الهارمونيك واتمنى من احد الاخوة المبرمجين دمجه مع المؤشر zup في المرفقات لانو من اقوى مؤشرات رسم الهارمونيك .* *وبتجربتي البسيطة للمؤشر وجدت ان افضل فيرم هو الاربع ساعات وذلك لقلة التذبذب ..*   *تحياتي للجميع* **

 بالتوفيق اخي لاكن اعتقد ان اي مؤشر ان كان هارمونيك او اي طريقة اخرى يعطي اشارة بعيده عن اخر قاع او قمة بأكثر من 5 شموع سوف يخسر بالتذبذب وحتى لو استطعت الدخول من رأس القمة او القاع ستخسر بالتذبذب لان بالتذبذب تتشكل قيعان وقمم صغيره سرعان مايعكس السعر عليها الا اذا كان الهدف  صغير جدا والستوب كبير نسبيا والخروج من بعد اول ارتداد بعد اول انعكاس  اذا مو اي قمة او قاع تصلح للدخول اصلا  وافضل شيئ ممكن تقدر تعمله مع هذا المؤشر برأيي هو اما انك تشتغل على فريمات كبيره وهيك الفرص تكون قليلة او انك تقدر تلاقي طريقة ا او تخليك تقدر تتنبأ ايمت ممكن يحدث اتجاه بالتالي تدخل على فريمات اصغر وطبعا نصيحه مهمه جدا لازم الهدف والستوب يكون متماشي مع الزخم العام يعني مثلا نفس العملة ممكن ايام تجيب ترند يومي 50 نقطة فقط وممكن ايام تجبلك 100 او 300 بالتالي حتى تقدر تعوض خسائر التذبذب لازم لما يجيب ترند تعوض الخسائر بأنو يكون الهدف كبير مش معقول انو يكون الهدف والستوب ثابت مثلا 20 نقطة هيك حتى لو صار ترند رح تعوض خساره صفقة واحده من اللي خسرتهم بالتذبذب يعني الخلاصة لازم تعرف ايمت تكبر الهدف وايمت تصغر الستوب وتحدد قيمة الزخم اصلا حتى يكون حجم الهدف والستوب منطقي طبقا للزخم الحالي واظن البولينجر يتماشى مع الزخم الجديد وتساعدك الخطوط الثلاثة الخاص فيه بتحديد الاهداف والستوبات واللبيب من الاشاره يفهم تحياتي

----------


## fxinvesting2009

موضوع محترم

----------


## rapiallah

شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------

